# touche option !!?



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

question vraiment bête d'un débutant : où se trouve la touche "option" ????
J'ai un cd à installer il me demande de redémarrer avec la touche "option"
je vois " alt" "ctrl" "esc" mais "option" ????? où est-tu nom d'une pipe ??


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> question vraiment bête d'un débutant : où se trouve la touche "option" ????
> J'ai un cd à installer il me demande de redémarrer avec la touche "option"
> je vois " alt" "ctrl" "esc" mais "option" ????? où est-tu nom d'une pipe ??


C'est celle marquée Alt


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

c'est la touche avec un trait qui descend et un trait discontinu avec le alt au dessus
en fait tu vas dans l'aide d'apple et tu tapes touche option et tu as la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Merci les gars 
Maintenant ça roule !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Tu vois quand tu veut tu peux!


----------



## xavax (1 Avril 2011)

je viens de le faire ca ne change rien


----------

